# 1930's Aluminum Monark Silver King basket case



## hotrod62 (Mar 2, 2012)

This is my monark silver king I just picked up hoping to verify the year on it I spotted this bike a few years back on a pick and tried to buy it from the guys son and grandson   the old timer was not ready to let it go he had owned it since new in the thirty’s   the story I was told is that the owners aunt bought him the bike new in 1933 and he has had it ever since I received a call yesterday from the grandson   I was told the owner had passed away a few months ago and the bike was still hanging up in the garage if I wanted to buy it  just got it home I thought I was getting a 26’’ bike but the wheels are 24’’  I tried to put 26’’ wheels on they will fit but the fender braces are set up for 24’’ tires , not sure on this one I have searched forums on silver kings  and still not sure of the year or the correct size the only numbers I can find are behind the bb #5038 nothing on rear drop outs I pulled the crank and it must have been replaced with wald no numbers   where these bikes set up to run 24’’ & 26’’ rims my plans are to do some cleaning try to find some of the correct parts to put back on and reassemble the bike to add to my collection.. you can see the indention on the front fender were the old light used to be it’s a shame its gone … any  additional help would be greatly appreciated Thanks….


----------



## jpromo (Mar 2, 2012)

Great find for sure! Looks like you've got a good amount of the stuff to put it back together correctly. The pedals, chainguard, light, and dropstand are either wrong or missing but you have what appears to be the original aluminum handlebars and stem which is a rarity indeed. If you look at the chainring, you'll see the holes along the outside; this was for their pie crust style chainguard.

I'd put this around 1936. First year for the Silver King was '35 and the frame had a different style lug. That being said, I have a '35 with the serial 3999 so if they numbered them consecutively, I'd say it'd have been soon after mine. Also, the headbadge is the '36 style I believe.

Also, these were all 24" bikes, yes, but the cockpit is sized as if it were a 26" bike. Presumably this was to create more of a dramatic difference between the weight of this aluminum bike and its steel balloon counterparts. Good luck with the bike!


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info i'd say they story was off a few years, pedals and drop stand wont be a big deal i dot see finding a pie crust chainguard   or  fender light in my near future.....


----------



## jpromo (Mar 2, 2012)

Ha, I know what you mean. Nice thing is you'll be able to assemble it and make a great rider sans chainguard and light. A few years off is pretty good for a 75 year old story!


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 2, 2012)

The hockey stick chain guard is correct for your bike...also I believe the chainring is correct? I've owned several SK's and some came with predrilled holes. I have a "Wing Bar" that has the drilled holes in the chainring and the hockey stick chain guard. I also have a Duralium with the pie crust chainguard, it's very similar to the featured bike except it has blue fenders.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 2, 2012)

The drilled chainring is used on models with and without the pie crust. It looks like you have most of the hard parts. The rims are scarce with good chrome but yours at least look functional. The battery can is a hard one too. Could use a Silver Ray or Delta Horn/Light. A locksmith can make a key for the fork lock.

You will be surprised how well that aluminum will clean up.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's a little something for inspiration, enjoy!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 2, 2012)

*Silver king*

Cool bike. Will clean up well. Wrong saddle and pedals, bars and neck look steel to me, but the guard is right. Always two ways to go, full correct resto...$$$ or get it up and riding! I have a nice chrome pair of rims with WW's but need a good buck. I have seen these rims painted and the bikes look cool too. careful with the fenders.. if you want to paint a pair let me know or look for a pair of steel ones. These should be rolled out and preserved...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 2, 2012)

According to the NBJ Monark serial # list, 3601-8100 were all 1935 #s. Of course, any of these lists are subject to interpretation!


----------

